
Mac users are more productive? - bluejekyll
https://www.jamf.com/resources/e-books/global-survey-mac-in-the-enterprise/
======
bluejekyll
See this overview from MacRumors: [https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/20/jamf-
apple-mac-employee...](https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/20/jamf-apple-mac-
employee-survey/)

